
Kenya elephant conservationist Daphne Sheldrick dies, aged 83 - adamnemecek
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-43757716
======
adamnemecek
You should consider donating to the David Sheldrick Wildlife trust. You get to
sponsor a particular elephant or rhino orphan
[https://www.sheldrickwildlifetrust.org](https://www.sheldrickwildlifetrust.org)
and you get periodical updates about how they are doing. Check out their
Instagram
[https://www.instagram.com/p/BheYg2-l0oT/?hl=en](https://www.instagram.com/p/BheYg2-l0oT/?hl=en)

The situation isn’t great, if the next 10 years are as bad as the last 10,
they’ll be extinct in the wild.

------
rbobby
The subreddit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/babyelephantgifs/](https://www.reddit.com/r/babyelephantgifs/)
has tons of cute footage from her place.

